# New fans for Chinese led's



## saltydawg (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm looking to replace my fans in my black box Chinese LED's

Looking to go as quiet as possible

Any recommendations on 80mm fans?

Not sure what the required cfm is or what I can get away with

Let me know what you think....tired of hearing my lights


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Honestly any 80mm fan you put in will be a step up from the cheap ones they come with. Just go to any computer parts store and ask them what 80mm fans they carry and which is quietest and any of them will suit your needs.

If your looking for super cheap but still decent quality then check out A1 surplus. They are located in etobicoke off North queen st. They are basically like active surplus. Lots of good finds in there if your up for searching.

Edit: just double check how much power is being fed currently to make sure it's compatible.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bruno129 (May 13, 2009)

Noctua NF-A8. Get them at any decent computer store or Newegg for under $20 each; under 18dB and will last forever. They're PWM controlled fans, but if you just apply 12 volts, they'll run full speed.

Make sure that you double check that the fans in there now are indeed 12 volt fans.

If you don't want to cut up the wires on a brand new fan, buy some $1 computer fan extension cables, cut them in half and wire the male end to the wires in your lights.


----------

